# Katie, Raina & Maggie



## ThimblesMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I would like to introduce you all to my beautiful new girls-









Katie









Maggie









Maggie & Raina

Need to get a better pic of Raina, but she doesnt stay still for very long :lol: .

I would like to thank Lou-Fraser for letting me have such beautiful girls, trust me they will be very much spoilt x


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

awwww they look fine hehe, im pleased i could help :lol:


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

they are beautiful !!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yay! Another mouse called Katie! hehe

I believe the last Katie mouse I saw was a blue aswell! Very pretty mice.

W xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The pic of Katie is so cute! Very nice.


----------



## ThimblesMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks guys! I am completely in love! :love1


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

yeah katie it was my mouse :lol: i love blues, i promise i never asked chelcie to name her katie hehe


----------

